# Are you a DECO member? I want to buy an eBook



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

DECO (Portuguese Association for Consumer Protection) published 'Arrandamento para Habitação' (Lease for Housing) as an eBook. Currently it's free if you have the código do mês (code of the month).

https://www.deco.proteste.pt/guiaspraticos/

I don't have the code. Can't join without a bank account and address in Portugal. If you have the code, will you get the ebook and email to me? If you're a member without the code, I can pay you to buy the eBook using PayPal. 

Thanks.


----------

